# Neue PDF-Schulung verfügbar: Praxisheft Photoshop



## BSE Royal (25. Juni 2007)

// Dieser Beitrag hier wurde im Einvernehmen mit Jan gepostet. Es handelt sich um keinen "billigen Spam". 

-----

Nach fleissigem Schaffen freue ich mich Euch ein neues Lern-PDF zu Photoshop auf Photozauber.de anbieten zu können.

Das neue PDF mit dem Titel "Praxisheft Photoshop" stellt eine Ergänzung zu dem beliebten Klassiker Grundlagenschulung Photoshop" dar.
Während die bekannte Schulung eher den theoretischen Hintergrund bedient legt das Praxisheft, wie es der Name bereits sagt, einen Schwerpunkt auf die praktische Arbeit mit Photoshop.

Anhand vieler Fragen könnt Ihr Euer Wissen zu Photoshop auf die Probe stellen. Dabei orientiert sich der Inhalt stark an der bestehenden Grundlagenschulung. Für jedes theoretische Kapitel findet Ihr ein praktisches Adäquat.

Natürlich gibt es einen Mehrwert und die Inhalte sind kein reiner Abklatsch.
Im Lösungsheft findet Ihr ausführlich erklärt die passenden Antworten und Links zu weiterführenden Informationen zu dem jeweiligen Themenkomplex hier auf Photozauber oder andernorts im Internet.

Über Feedback und Fehlerreport würden ich mich sehr freuen.

- Feedback und Fehlerreport zum Praxisheft
- Download Praxisheft Photoshop, Lösungsheft und Arbeitsmaterial


Viel Spaß mit dem neuen PDF,
der BSE


----------



## Muster Max (25. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank BSE da werde ich doch gleich einmal hineinschauen.

Wünsch Dir viel Erfolg weiterhin.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## Jan Seifert (25. Juni 2007)

So, habs mal angepinnt, und wehe, jemand macht Fehler bei den Fragen


----------



## kayaman (30. August 2007)

Hi,

ich wollte nur ein kurzes, aber dafür großes DANKESCHÖN loswerden. Die Schulungen sind für mich als Anfänger genau das richtige! 

Finde ich echt klasse, dass es kostenlos ist. So etwas findet man schließlich nicht mehr häufig. Daumen hoch und weiter so!

Liebe Grüße,
Kayaman aka David


----------

